# Official Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*FAs*
Steve Nash (team option) apparently 7M guaranteed regardless
Grant Hill
Matt Barnes
Lou Amundson (team option)
Stromile Swift


*
Losses*

*
Gains*


*NBA Draft*
14th: 
44th: 

Links:
*www.draftexpress.com*
*Shamsports.com*
*NBADRAFT.NET*


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah, this thread is warranted now. I just hope we're competitive next year (as good as we were this year) so that those dirty Okies don't take a top lotto pick. I would SOOOOOOOO MMMMAAAADDDD at the Suns if we got a top 5 pick next year only to give it to Oklahoma. So mad that I would refuse to watch a Suns game lest Kerr was fired and Sarver gave up his controlling stake. I hate UA for bringing us those two.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Yeah, this thread is warranted now. *I just hope we're competitive next year (as good as we were this year) so that those dirty Okies don't take a top lotto pick. I would SOOOOOOOO MMMMAAAADDDD at the Suns if we got a top 5 pick next year only to give it to Oklahoma.* So mad that I would refuse to watch a Suns game lest Kerr was fired and Sarver gave up his controlling stake. I hate UA for bringing us those two.


Yep, and guess, what? 2010 class is freaking loaded, too. I hope we can acquire one somehow.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Does anyone think this team has a puncher's chance at the title next year? I mean it has to be considered at the very least if Amare comes back fully healthy and Barnes and Hill return as well.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

I wouldn't say this team has a fighter's chance at the title next year. I wouldn't say the team has a chance at all. 
I don't see any sign of the Lakers falling off.
The Nuggets and Blazers will continue to get better. 
It remains to be seen what will happen with the Jazz (is it this year that Boozer has free agency?) but they shouldn't be any less than 6th in the west next year. 
Spurs may not be as good next year as Timmy D starts to age, but who knows...Rockets I think may falter a little, but not enough to fall out of the playoffs.

Right now, I see us and the Mavericks as the teams most on the brink of failure. I think that unless we retool this system and get some fresh legs in there, we're going to get lapped by all the teams that are making strides forward. As it stands right now, we are NOT a team going forward, and the 14th pick in the weakest draft in 8 years is not likely to help our cause.


All that said, I'm hoping that we can pick up a serviceable backup, perhaps Jeff Teague, Ty Lawson, or Eric Maynor to spell Steve Nash and get Barbosa (assuming we can't move him in the offseason) back at the offguard position. I think that any one of those three might be a better fit than Goran, and I'm not sure we can find a good wing at that spot unless Earl Clark were to fall to us. Chase Budinger would be a reach, and I don't know enough about Terrence Williams to have an opinion.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Goran's actually showed something this last month or so. Porter refused to play him after his mistakes and that kinda hindered him abit. Alvin let's him work through his mistakes and it's paid off some. While true, he may not be the guy Kerr thought he was, but I just doubt we draft a PG unless Nash doesn't return somehow. 


I don't know, as much as I want change and a new era, I'd kinda like to see this team go full throttle at this pace all yr, one last time. Amare still may get dealt, but bringing those guys back and considering they don't fall off too much, we have enough fire power even without him. Then depending on what we could add for Amare on top of that, it could make us better than we were this year. I do think we're a playoff team at this pace all season. And sure, it's unlikely we'll win a title, but it's the best option without being able to do much (at least on the surface) and also no 2010 pick. Next year also sets up better to start over.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

What I don't understand is the love affair with Steve Nash. It seems like the front office has no willingness to move him at all and they are even trying to sign an extension. He is still one of the better point guards, but also lost a step, is a liability on defense and 35 years old.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

croco said:


> What I don't understand is the love affair with Steve Nash. It seems like the front office has no willingness to move him at all and they are even trying to sign an extension. He is still one of the better point guards, but also lost a step, is a liability on defense and 35 years old.


Probably because of how much of a fan favorite he is and fear of losing $$. But I'm not so sure if they still want to sign him to one or he'll even want to. I only heard the talk about them wanting to earlier in the season. Depending on what happens this offseason, he might ask for a trade himself. 


I know I'm tired of this team being so relient on one player and him getting destroyed on defense.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, maybe they shouldn't have him guard against penetration. The fact of the matter is that NONE of our primary rotation players can play perimeter defense other than old *** Hill. Then you have mediocre defenders in Shaq, Amare, and Lou. So it's not on Nash. He's not a great defender by and stretch of the word, but he's not a HUGE liability. He just can't guard the quick guards. No one really can. 

We need to keep Nash here until he retires because he IS the Suns. I'm sure he won't ask for 20 million a year. He'll probably want 5mill a year until he retires. So what? Trade just to trade? That makes no sense. You generally can't trade your way into a championship unless you are given All Stars via salary dumps. Thanks again Memphis, Minny, and Seattle/Okies.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Baron and the Wolves 2010 first for Nash .


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> Baron and the Wolves 2010 first for Nash .


We'll take Boom Dizzle. Nash will average 10pts and 5ast under Dunleavy.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Ricky Rubio is going to enter the draft this year... we need to trade up and grab him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> Goran's actually showed something this last month or so. Porter refused to play him after his mistakes and that kinda hindered him abit. Alvin let's him work through his mistakes and it's paid off some. While true, he may not be the guy Kerr thought he was, but I just doubt we draft a PG unless Nash doesn't return somehow.




Hm, well I was wrong. Despite Goran showing something once Gentry took over, it sounds like we would take a PG in a BPA scenario according to a Paul Coro chat. He mentioned Flynn (I'd love this) and Curry (ew). I hope we look at Teague, Maynor and Lawson, and Evans, if this is the case.


Here's a link to the chat. Some very interesting things there about how it was with Porter and what we might do.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

More rumors about us liking Flynn. But I expect him to blow up before the draft and go higher.

http://www.nbadraft.net/node/5605


> Jonny Flynn has a lot of competition at the point guard position in this year's draft. But there's a good chance he will end up in the late lottery since the Phoenix Suns are so enamored with the young point guard.
> 
> The Syracuse PG has decided to hire and agent, foregoing any possibility of returning to school. Flynn averaged 17.4 ppg, 6.7 apg, a 2-1 a/to ratio, 46 % from the floor and 32% from 3 in his sophomore season.
> 
> Phoenix appears to be Flynn's safety net as it's unlikely the Suns will let him slip past their pick at 14. They see him as Steve Nash's possible successor with Nash likely bolting in free agency after next season.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I like Derrick Brown


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kerr/Sarver seem more interested in retooling than rebuilding, and I've come around on that. With the way the West is, why not? No one thought Denver would be a 2 seed, Portland a 4 seed, NO a 7th seed. It changes every yr. Everyone autmatically assumes certain teams would get better (or worse) because of how they were the yr before and doesn't turn out that way.

So, with Chandler probably available this summer, I think we need to go after him. I think he's almost the perfect C to put next to Amare. As for his injury or potential injury history, I trust the teams' medical staff especially after what they've shown they can do. It'd obviously be for Shaq, an expiring deal, which is what they want. Regardless, if it happened or not, and we're fools if we don't explore it. I think it's likely Shaq is gone for something, but not just for anything.

Also, a rumor out there about a Shaq/Deng trade. I'd only be interested if we couldn't find something else.

There will be options this summer to retool and I think make us better, especially, with the economy and potential availability of some players maybe even at reasonable prices. Kerr better do it this summer.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If it becomes apparent that Amar'e won't be with Phoenix much longer, they should start this rebuilding process sooner rather than later.

Here's one complete overhaul idea that will never happen...
Draft Ty Lawson with the 14th pick (Jonny Flynn will be gone)
Trade Shaquille O'Neal to New Orleans for Tyson Chandler, Antonio Daniels and Rasual Butler
Trade Amar'e Stoudemire to Memphis for Rudy Gay, Darko Milicic and Darrell Arthur
Trade Jason Richardson, Darko Milicic and Antonio Daniels to Houston for Tracy McGrady and a future 1st rd pick
Trade Leandro Barbosa, Jared Dudley and Alando Tucker to the Knicks for a re-signed David Lee

PG: Steve Nash...Ty Lawson
SG: Tracy McGrady
SF: Rudy Gay...Rasual Butler
PF: David Lee...Darrell Arthur
C: Tyson Chandler...Robin Lopez

Chandler and McGrady are one year tryouts, you hope to convince Gay to sign a long-term deal, and build around him, Lee and Lawson.

Ahh, I love FantasyLand...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I figured I'd make an overall Big Board along with one of who I might think will be there at 14. I might make some changes before though. 


1. Blake Griffin, PF, OU
2. Hasheem Thabeet, C, Uconn
3. Earl Clark, SF, Louisville
4. Ricky Rubio, PG, DKV Joventut 
5. Tyreke Evans, PG/SG, Memphis 
6. Johnny Flynn, PG, Syracuse 
7. Jrue Holiday, PG, UCLA 
8. DeMar DeRozen, SF, USC 
9. Jeff Teague, PG, Wake Forest 
10. Brandon Jennings, PG, Italy 
11. James Johnson, SF/PF, Wake Forest 
12. James Harden, SG, ASU 
13. Terrence Williams, SG/SF, Louisville
14. Jordan Hill, PF, Arizona
15. Stephon Curry, PG/SG, Davidson 
16. BJ Mullens, C, Ohio St. 
17.Gerald Henderson, SG, Duke. 



My Big Board for the Suns at 14. Not much separation for me 2-8 btw. I'd be really happy with any of them. Only player I fear us taking is Austin Daye.

1. Earl Clark, SF, Louisville 
2. Jrue Holiday, PG, UCLA 
3. Jeff Teague, PG, Wake Forest 
4. Brandon Jennings, PG, Italy 
5. James Johnson, SF/PF, Wake Forest 
6. Terrence Williams, SG/SF, Louisville
7. BJ Mullens, C, Ohio St. 
8.Gerald Henderson, SG, Duke.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

At least some info on who we like in the draft. I don't buy the last thing about Jennings at all. But I'm glad to see at 14, we like Clark, Williams and Johnson. Henderson, I could live with if those players are gone. But if we traded up and got Curry, that would just ruin my draft night. 

http://ktar.com/?sid=1179562&nid=624


> On the draft front, Phoenix would love to move up to have a shot at Memphis' Tyreke Evans or Davidson's Stephen Curry, but if they stay at 14 there are several players they have their eyes on right now, including Louisville's Earl Clark and Terrence Williams, Wake Forest's James Johnson, Duke's Gerald Henderson or North Carolina's Wayne Ellington. Some draft projections have the Suns taking point guard Brandon Jennings, but he is more of a small 2- guard than a true point guard so I don't see that happening.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

comments from Kerr. 

link


> The rumors of where Shaq may be traded have been ongoing since the trade deadline. Steve Kerr told KTAR's Doug and Wolf that there is plenty of interest around the league, but the team won't pull the trigger on a deal unless it is beneficial for the Suns.
> 
> It's no secret the Suns are trying to free up some cash, but Kerr wont trade Shaq away like Kurt Thomas was a few years ago. Thomas was traded away for that reason alone. If Shaq is traded, Kerr wants something back in return.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Been debating on whether I should post this because I almost find it hard to believe. But it's gonna be everywhere soon. 


link


> An NBA executive told the Boston Globe today that the Minnesota Timberwolves is working a deal with the Phoenix Suns that would send former Celtics forward Al Jefferson and their sixth pick in next week's NBA Draft for All-Star Amare Stoudemire.
> 
> The Suns, which have dangled Stoudemire for some time, fiound a suitor in Minnesota that is in transition. The team announced today that coach Kevin McHale has ended his 15-year association with the team. New basketball of operations David Kahn is looking to take the franchise into another direction.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Gambo didn't take long responding to the rumor. Not surprising. 


link



> Let me dispel these rumors before they start to takeoff as I have received several emails based on some blogs saying Amare Stoudemire is going to Minnesota for Al Jefferson and the #6 pick.
> 
> First, the trade would be a steal for the Suns.
> 
> ...


----------

